# Double wall oven



## Quattro (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey all, it's the FNG with the kitchen remodel! WooHoo!  

We bought a GE double wall oven to replace the electric range that's going bye-bye. Will I need to run an additional 220V line? I haven't opened the box yet to see what connections are required. Just looking into the future a bit. This will be one of the last things we install in the new kitchen.

Also, we're putting in a gas cooktop, also from GE. I'm almost positive this is an electric-light appliance. This should be regular 110V, right? Would I be OK breaking off one of the main kitchen outlets to feed this? I would think so, but I'm not 100% sure. 

Lastly, what kind of pipe/tubing can I use to run the new gas line to the cooktop? I had a professional install a valved nipple off my gas main, but it's about 25 linear feet from where the cooktop will be in the kitchen. Can I use flexible the whole way, or should I plan on hanging iron pipe all the way to the kitchen floor, then using flexible the last 3-4 feet?

Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi,



> I haven't opened the box yet to see what connections are required.



You should...the install sheet inside will also have electircal tips and info.



> We bought a GE double wall oven to replace the electric range that's going bye-bye. Will I need to run an additional 220V line?



-Should- be able to reuse the original line from the free standing range.



> we're putting in a gas cooktop, also from GE. I'm almost positive this is an electric-light appliance. This should be regular 110V, right?



Correct.



> Would I be OK breaking off one of the main kitchen outlets to feed this? I would think so, but I'm not 100% sure.



All appliance manufactures suggest dedicated lines for each appliance.



> what kind of pipe/tubing can I use to run the new gas line to the cooktop?



Check local codes! Here ( Great White North ) with me we would run copper to the cooktop and probably use a 4 foot flex line there so the unit can be moved/lifted, if and when service would be required.

jeff.


----------



## Quattro (Oct 12, 2006)

Super!

Just realized that my current breaker panel is full. I might need to add some double "skinny" breakers to make room for the new dedicated line to the cooktop. 

Interesting that I can *probably* use just the 1 line from the free-standing range to feed both new wall ovens. I'll dig into that box this weekend. 

Thanks for the great answers!


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 12, 2006)

> Interesting that I can *probably* use just the 1 line from the free-standing range to feed both new wall ovens.



Most have one main feed in and the power is split inside the oven to feed both ovens.



> I'll dig into that box this weekend



Great 

jeff.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello Quattro:
In our area we would run the black iron pipe to the location, put a 1/4 turn valve on, then run a stainless steel flex line 3' or less to make the connection. I can't speak for the codes in your area but ours has outlawed copper gas lines several years ago.
Glenn


----------



## Quattro (Mar 7, 2007)

A follow up question here. I noticed my local Menards has 25-foot (and longer) length of flexible gas line. I like the idea of running this instead of iron pipe. Anyone have experience with this? Seems like a great alternative, but not if it is prone to leaks, etc. 

No, I still haven't finished this project!  In fact, we're just now getting really started on it. The flooring is almost all the way up, the wall cabinets are all off, and this weekend we will be demolishing the cupboard soffits! They are attic-inclusive, so it's going to be messy and cold! But, I have lots of help, so we should be able to just rip out the existing drywall and framing, and replace the hole with new drywall in a matter of a couple hours. I hope.

Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 7, 2007)

> No, I still haven't finished this project!



 



> I noticed my local Menards has 25-foot (and longer) length of flexible gas line. I like the idea of running this instead of iron pipe



Might help...
http://www.gastite.com/homepage.php?pg=homeowners

jeff.


----------

